# Request: Apache3 & Firefox 4



## dns (Mar 3, 2011)

First port: 2.3.10-alpha
and
Firefox 4.0b12;
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2011)

Apache 2.3 hasn't even made it to beta stage yet.

Firefox will probably get added once it passed it's release candidate stage.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 3, 2011)

Last "blocker" for FF4 was removed today. Should happen soon.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2011)

We should note that this forum does not handle 'please port this for me' requests  This forum is for discussions about actually porting software to FreeBSD.


----------



## okeeblow (Mar 4, 2011)

There's already a Firefox 4 port here.


----------

